

In Search of the First Customer - msencenb
http://mattsencenbaugh.com/in-search-of-the-first-customer/

======
pedalpete
Nice looking homepage, I think you describe the product fairly well. Did you
speak to anybody before you built the product? I don't see myself using
something like this, and I think FAQs is such a minor afterthought to most
companies that I can't imagine them wanting to invest in something like this
when they can just create the page themselves.

Maybe it's the FAQs thing which is the problem, but are you really doing
anything more than other big companies do with forums?

You've come this far, so I assume it isn't costing you much to keep going. A
few bits of advice I'd give are

1) bump up the focus on the demo. I completely missed it until I read that you
did a video and went back looking for it

2) improve the look of the Faqs in the demo. You've done a nice job designing
your website, why no design on the actual product.

3) in the demo video, don't expect people to read the video. The great thing
about video is that the people get to hear from YOU! Make a personal
connection by using your voice. If you have an accent that might be difficult
to understand, or don't want your voice, go to fiver and get somebody to
voiceover for you. A friend at sponsher.com did that, and their video turned
out very well.

4) Show the interface your customers will be using. Show them what it is like
to update their FAQs, maybe even call it support, so they understand it is a
cost to them currently.

Hope that helps.

------
fapjacks
It looks slick, but I can't bring myself to believe that a FAQ is so important
to have (or difficult to create) that it needs to be outsourced to a third-
party service such as this. When I read the pricing page, all I could see in
my mind was "$4.99 per month for ten thousand pageviews", and that seemed
pretty steep to me when creating a FAQ in an app is something that would be
extremely easy to create during app development in the first place. Best of
luck to you.

